# Pouches breaking



## Darin Kel J (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm kind of new to this, I've been having problems with pouches breaking, not even after a month. I know people who's pouch lasts as lon g as the bands. but mine seem to break after 2 weeks and the bands are still like new.

Am I holding the poutch wrong? or maybe is ti the brand I'm using


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

How are they breaking? Where? What kind of pouches? How are they tied? More details would help figure out what your problem could be.


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

How are they breaking? Where? What kind of pouches? How are they tied? More details would help figure out what your problem could be.


----------



## Darin Kel J (Jul 21, 2015)

It's breaking at the whole where the bands are tied. Like here. This one isn't broken yet but this is how it starts if I use it a lot today it will probably break, or maybe 2 more days of use.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

what comes to my mind right now is that the leather is not tough enought to stand the pressure, but, then, who knows..


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Yip, those are powerful bands and the leather isn't strong enough..


----------



## Darin Kel J (Jul 21, 2015)

The bands and pouch is made by Marksman, all of their bands seem to have thees thin pouches. Is there a brand that makes better pouches?


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

as far as my experience goes, Rayshot and Leon13 both make excellent pouches.. Leon13 has some big tough single layer leather pouches close to the size of yours, and Rayshot's Supersure pouches are laminated two piece pouches from different hide. Both are very tough and don't stretch like that... You can also make your own, but either of these are waay waay better than the pouches I make or the one you got. . you can catch both guys here on the forum..


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

Rayshot also makes some big pouches, Rockstar I believe. You can pick them up at www.simple-shot.com


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

You can also easily cut your own pouches - 1mm to 1,2mm leather ought to work. Be sure you cut in the right direction - leather is stretchy in one direction, but "firm" in the other direction. It should be cut so it is "firm" lengthwise. That may also be the reason yours are breaking, if they were not cut along the right direction.


----------



## slingshotsusa (Jan 10, 2010)

Best answer for me is use a Lalonde pouch Privately made for Slingshots USA by the Lalonde Pouch Factory. Lalonde use only hand selected leather that has not been laying around for years as we receive pouches weekly. Out of over 8000 pouches and still counting we have not had a failure. My suggestion is of course the mag pouch with d loop on 22# prime tubes or even the 33#"s if using a wrist brace. Of course get a QuickFire release and have the most fun ever shooting steel balls.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Buy some pouches from the vendors here. MUCH better quality.


----------



## Darin Kel J (Jul 21, 2015)

Thank you much for the advice and links, I'll try those


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Darin Kel J said:


> It's breaking at the whole where the bands are tied. Like here. This one isn't broken yet but this is how it starts if I use it a lot today it will probably break, or maybe 2 more days of use.


Those are cheap pouches with no quality control .

Try these . They wont 't break or break your wallet . http://slingshotforum.com/topic/44187-die-cut-pouches/


----------

